# Aosp Roms + Bluetooth = Problems In 350Z



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have worked with some developers to resolve this issue and so far no one has any ideas.

No matter what kernel or rom I am using, ALL AOSP roms cause my bluetooth to have a delay when paired with my Nissan 2007 350z.

I can take a video of this if needed but let me try to explain it first.

Basically it pairs fine.

The problem comes when I make or receive a call. It takes almost 10 seconds for the audio COMING IN from the other person to come through my car speakers as opposed to the phone itself.

Everything works perfectly on Sense based roms.

If you have any ideas please post here as it is a very limiting factor to my use of AOSP roms. I am always in the car and always on the phone so the delay is pretty inappropriate when I am calling or receiving calls with clients.

And no...I am not selling my Z and getting a car with working bluetooth so I can use an AOSP rom haha.

Thanks in advance. I am to the point where I am ready to put out a small bounty to whoever identifies the problem.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you using the phone to stream media also? Do you have this problem with Sense ROMs?


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

skinien said:


> Are you using the phone to stream media also? Do you have this problem with Sense ROMs?


No sir I am not. Just for calls


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

NXLTrauma25 said:


> No sir I am not. Just for calls


In bluetooth settings, if you long-press the device and go into options, see if there area both Media and Phone options. If so, make sure Media is unchecked.

I suspect that when the phone is sitting idle, not on a call, it may be in Media mode ready to stream audio. When you get a call, the delay is because it's switching over to "phone" mode.


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

The only thing there is phone...no media


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

And this doesn't happen to you on Sense ROMs?


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

Correct. All sense roms work great


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

NXLTrauma25 said:


> Correct. All sense roms work great


Damn, that sucks man. I know that CM has an "enhanced" bluetooth stack so that things like bluetooth gamepads will work with the phone. I know you said ALL AOSP ROMs, but are you sure you've tried and AOSP ROM that's not CM based?


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

skinien said:


> Damn, that sucks man. I know that CM has an "enhanced" bluetooth stack so that things like bluetooth gamepads will work with the phone. I know you said ALL AOSP ROMs, but are you sure you've tried and AOSP ROM that's not CM based?


I've tried Omfgb, and lgb, and cm7., and bamf mini, and etc...


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just an update. Made a call today and there was no delay. It still occurs when receiving though


----------



## pnagster (Jun 15, 2011)

Have your tried cm7 1.6.1 and leankernel 3.5.8. Bluetooth never works for me with any rom, except this combination with aosp.


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

pnagster said:


> Have your tried cm7 1.6.1 and leankernel 3.5.8. Bluetooth never works for me with any rom, except this combination with aosp.


Bluetooth works...its just the delay. I have tried every single kernel out there because I originally thought it was a kernel issue. I have since been told it is probably the way AOSP handles bluetooth.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried to BT pair your phone in someone else's car, to see if the same call latency exists? This would eliminate on variable, depending on the results.


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

Not in other cars but it works perfect with my jawbone headset


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

NXLTrauma25 said:


> Not in other cars but it works perfect with my jawbone headset


I think it would be worth your time to try it in another car. If it shows the same symptoms, then it's definitely associated with your phone/ROM. If it works without delay, then there is something kerf**keltated with the BT interface in your car.


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

cam30era said:


> I think it would be worth your time to try it in another car. If it shows the same symptoms, then it's definitely associated with your phone/ROM. If it works without delay, then there is something kerf**keltated with the BT interface in your car.


It works in my friends Ford Escape with the SYNC system. I figured it was pretty much just with the bluetooth interface with my car...but I'm not going to switch cars haha. I was wondering, as related to an earlier post, if there was a non-cm7 based bluetooth stack rom or whatever laying around I could try. Perhaps it is related to whatever bluetooth game controller modifications Slayer made.


----------



## NXLTrauma25 (Aug 23, 2011)

I actually was just brainstorming and wondering...is it possible that it is the actual phone apk or dialer apk that is causing the problem? Would there be any alternative ways to test if this is it...like I said the mic seems to be working...it is just the speakers that are delayed in the handoff.


----------

